# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: آرگومان؟

## abadanboys2009

با سلام
لطفا یک تعریف از آرگومان به من بدهید
آرگومان چیست و کاربرد آن در وی بی چیست؟
 با تشکر

----------


## faravani

آرگومان به مقداری اعم از هر نوع گفته میشود که به داخل تابع فرستاده میشود و روی آن عملیات خاصی صورت می پذیرد

----------


## Mani_rf

به بیان ساده تر آرگمان مقدار ورودی است که به تابع یا روال (SUB Or Function) فرستاده می شد.

Public Function CenterScreen(Byval X as integer,Byval Y as Integer) As Boolean
در کد بالا X  و Y آرگمان های ورودی تابع هستند.

----------


## kablayi

فرض کنید شما یه تابع نوشتید و در اون تابع به مقادیری که قبلا در برنامه از اونا استفاده کردید یا ایجاد کردید نیاز دارید و از درون تابع نمیتونید به طور مستقیم به مقدار اون دسترسی داشته باشید ... به همین دلیل اونا رو به صورت آرگومانهای اون تابع برای اون میفرستید ....
مثال :

' تابع 
public Function test(byval arg1 as integer,byval arg2 as integer) as integer
   return arg1+arg2
End Function
 
' در یکی از روال های برنامه
x=2
y=5
'  تابع را صدا زده اید و آرگومانهای آن برایش ارسال میگردد
Dim Sum as integer= test(x,y)

در این حالت x درون arg1 و y درون arg2 در تابع test قرار میگیرد

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

آرگومان همون چیزی که ما باید بع تابع بدیم تا تابع با استفاه از اون خروجی ما رو بده

----------


## Hossis

با تشکر از همه دوستان 
اگه بخوام فارسی جرف بزنم یک مثال دارم
اگر فرمانی داشتیم به این صورت 
فرض کن حاصلضرب را بنوع عدد
تابع حاضل ضرب (عدد 1، عدد 2) بنوع عدد
      حاصل ضرب = عدد 1 ضربدر عدد 2
 انتهای تابع
  در این جا حاصل ضرب همان فرمان یا تابع است 
و عدد یک و دو آرگومان هستند که این تابع روی آنها عمل خاصی (مثل ضرب) انجام می‌دهد
نتیجه این فرمان هم خروجی  یا مقدار برگشتی نام دارد . 
حال برای استفاده از فرمان در یک رویداد این طور می نویسیم و آرگومان ها را تعیین می کنیم

فرمان فشردن ـ دکمه 
فرض کن ب بنوع عدد
ب = حاصل ضرب (2،3)
پیام بده (ب) 
 انتهای فرمان
بنابر این خروجی این فرمان عدد 6 است و جعبه پیام ، نتیچه این عملیات را نشان می دهد

----------


## abadanboys2009

با تشکر فراوان از تمامی دوستان

----------


## mohammad1078

متشکر از راهنمایی شما اساتید

----------

